# تصاميم مشروع متحف بحري



## عبدالله لصور (4 أغسطس 2010)

اقدم لكم مشروع ( متحف بحري) , وهو عبارة عن مبنى 

يخصص لعرض الكائنات والاحياء البحرية , للتعرف على 

سلوكها وانواعها .....


_مشورع معماري متكامل_ ( ملف اوتوكاد )

_مساقط_

_وواجهات_

_ومقاطع_

_كلها تجدونها في المرفقات_

<<<<<<

وتقبلوا مني أخلص تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## abosadeer (5 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mona90 (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نسيمة 87 (5 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله لصور (5 أغسطس 2010)

mohamed2009 قال:


> *السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور يا أخي الكريم على تواجدك , 

وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## عبدالله لصور (5 أغسطس 2010)

mona90 قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 

العفو 

يشرفني تواجدك معنا في الموضوع


>> تحياتي <<​


----------



## عبدالله لصور (5 أغسطس 2010)

abosadeer قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 
جزاااااك الله الف خير



يشرفني تواجدك معنا في الموضوع


>> تحياتي <<​


----------



## new arch eng (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد رشاد (6 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله


----------



## سندباد شبوة (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يعطيك العافية


----------



## من منظور معماري (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور موفق بأذن الله


----------



## عبدالله لصور (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوه الكرام

مشكورين على المرور

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## أحمد هنون (13 سبتمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانته طيب وجزالك الله كل خير


----------



## 1948 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مواضيعك قيمة م عبدالله
تستحق الشكر والتقدير
شكرا لك


----------



## malakmama (13 أكتوبر 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## .lana sr (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك *بارك الله فيك....بس هدا الملف ما ينفتح يمى بليسسسسس ساعدنى *


----------



## منذر1 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشروع رائع مشكور كل من صممه


----------



## الشفق الابيض (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشروع رائع مشكور كل من صممه*​


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## mehdi09 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتى الفتيان (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahimepau (28 أكتوبر 2010)

merci bq......]


----------



## عبدالله لصور (2 نوفمبر 2010)

1948 قال:


> مواضيعك قيمة م عبدالله
> تستحق الشكر والتقدير
> شكرا لك


 
مشكور على المرور 

يعطيك العافية


----------



## زينه (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتنا المشروع
تم التحميل


----------



## عبدالله لصور (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا" على مروركم

>><<


----------



## معمار بغدادي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
تم التحميل


----------



## طالبة العفو (26 فبراير 2011)

جار التحميل....
جوزيت خيرا


----------



## golden boy88 (5 مارس 2011)

merciii


----------



## المهندس رشوان (1 مايو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عبدالله لصور (7 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين على المرور


----------



## mon ami (30 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdalla samir (30 يناير 2012)

مشروع جميل المجهود بيبان
بس سا ريت اعررف اى الفكرة 
الى طلع الشكل دة عليها
ولا هية مجرد وظيفة


----------



## سحرالعماره (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسراءوشروق (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ebtsam w (5 مارس 2012)

جزاااااك الله الف خير


----------



## islamarchi (6 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك نفعنتني به


----------

